# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Grupmoshat e komunitetit >  Cfarë të gëzoi apo të hidhëroi sot?

## Earta

Tung antar te forumit shqiptar. Mund te shkruajme ketu gjerat qe na gezojne ose edhe ato qe na hidherojne gjate dites.

Tek une sot s'ka dicka te rendesishme qe m'gzoi ose hidhroi.

Sapo hapa syte sot me gezoi nje sms qe me kishte pas ardhe derisa une isha ne gjume.  :buzeqeshje: 
Ndersa, hm para pak min. ma prishi qejfin pak DIKUSH ne MSN qe doli pa ma kthy pergjigjen...  :i terbuar:

----------


## mije

sot u gezova shume sepse takova nje miken time shume te mire te cilen kisha vite pa e takuar dhe me hidheroi komshia qe sa her vjen hyn pa i rene ziles...

----------


## rina_

Sot....
U gezova -se piva kafen e mengjesit me nje mik te zemres..dhe vertet ndihem mir kur ka dikush qe me degjon dhe e degjoj...se paku per nje cast i harova brengat e jetes...
U deshperova -kur u ktheva prap ne realitet...

----------


## xlindax

*Kurse mua ma prishi gjumin nje sms qe ne 9....ca tu besh njerzve te ngeshem.
Sot me gezoi nje lajm qe mora: mu fejua kushuria..
Dhe me hidheroi qe un jam beqare 
..dmth e dija kete, po boh, mu kujtua*

----------


## Linda5

*Cfar me hidheroi mu sot ....hmmm......se takova nje njeri qe nuk duhej ta takoja...por ske ci* *bon ,kur e ke perball* :ngerdheshje:

----------


## goldian

asgje sme gezoi
me hidheroi goca bules se nuk ma vari

----------


## Linda5

> asgje sme gezoi
> me hidheroi goca bules se nuk ma vari


*hahahah ja se po te gezoj tani ...te uroj nje mbremje te bukur* :buzeqeshje:

----------


## PINK

mesazhe , phone calls .. emails.. kisses .. me gezuan  :perqeshje: 

desh me hidheroi nje debile/cop ... per nje qime do me kish dhene ticket . Do me kishte ruin gjithe gezimin me lart qe pershkrova  . Lol

----------


## SaS

sot me gezoi nje ze i embel qe degjova ne telefon !!! 

me hidheroi qe me mbaroi karta e telit shpejt !!!

----------


## elsaa

asgje sme gezoi as hidheroi  :i ngrysur:  
bosh fare.

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

me ca mbushesh ti elssa?

----------


## elsaa

> me ca mbushesh ti elssa?


Vodafon .  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Inteligjentja

Nje kafe me miqte mjafton per te ta bere diten me te bukur.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Earta

Sot jam hidhru me veten qe pse kalova kah ajo rruge dhe takova (rastesisht) 1 njeri  qe e kam tullusum. :i terbuar:

----------


## BaBy_BiRbA

Mami me acaroi sot...me kishte bo karkaleca deti per drek kur e di qe un i kam vdekje! LoL  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## J@mes

> Mami me acaroi sot...me kishte bo karkaleca deti per drek kur e di qe un i kam vdekje! LoL


Birba, pse i ke vdekje, ato jane shume te shijshem.  :buzeqeshje: 
Shoqeroji me nje gote vere te bardhe, sallate edhe shkon per mrekulli.

Pastaj kjo pjate eshte e mire edhe per ata/ato qe duan te mbajne linjat.

----------


## flutura3105

sot per fat te keq sme gezoi asgje..vec me hidheroi dikush me zhgenjeu dikush qe e kisha per zemer.

----------


## prenceedi

U merzita se me prune per meze keto...................

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

qenke knoq me shale dmth  :ngerdheshje: 

hallall te kjofshin shalt e bretkocave.

tani futi nji te kenume, at kongen 

ec bretkoce,

te asaj kontares tironce.

----------


## Linda5

................

----------

